# الياثيرم الجراحى



## احمد الصديق عبد ال (9 أغسطس 2009)

اطلب موضوع عن جهاز الدياثيرم الجراحى


----------



## احمد الصديق عبد ال (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السودان*

[FONT=&quot]أجـهـزة القـطـع والكـي الجـراحـي[/FONT]Diathermy[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]​ v [FONT=&quot]تعتبر أجهزة القطع والكي الجراحي من الأجهزة الهامة داخل غرف العمليات حيث تستخدم بدلا" من المقصات والمشارط لانه يقلل النزيف اثناء العملية وهو يعمل علي قطع وكي الأنسجة بواسطة الجزء المدبب ويطلق عليه جهاز الجراحة من خلال الحرارة .[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]وتعتمد فكرة عمله علي توليد ذبذبات عالية التردد حيث أنه عند مرور تيار كهربي ذو تردد عالي خلال الجسم لكي يعمل علي قطع الجلد أولحامه بدون حدوث أي صدمة كهربية.[/FONT]​ ​ 


 ​ ​ ​ 

 [FONT=&quot]مـكـونـات الجـهـاز:-[/FONT]​ 1. القلم: (الالكترود الحي)ويمثل الجزء الموجب هنالك عدة أنواع فمثل" الشكل الكروي يستخدم في الكي لإيقاف النزيف وكلماصغر حجمه زاد من الفعالية ولايحتاج الي ضغط أو مجهود من الجراح وهو نوعان​ 

 ​ ​ ​ v [FONT=&quot]احادي القطع ([/FONT]mono polar) : هذا النوع يعتبر المريض جزء من الدائرة الكهربية حيث يمر التيار الكهربي ذو التردد العالي من مولد الجهاز الي الالكترود (القلم) ومن خلال جسم المريض الي الكترود آخر ومنه الي الجهاز.​ 

 ​ v [FONT=&quot]ثنائي القطع ([/FONT]bi polar): هذا النوع ذو مقاومة كهربية عالية فعند مرور تيار كهربي خلاله يتنج ينتج عنه حرارة عالية تستخدم في تدمير الأنسجة التالفة (أي تكتمل الدائرة بالقلم) .​ 

 2. Plate[FONT=&quot]  ويسمي الالكترود المسطح أو الالكترود الأرضي) وهي صفيحة تستخدم لإكمال الدائرة الكهربية توضع تحت المريض وهي الجزء السالب (أي تجميع التيار الكهربي المار خلال جسم المريض لإعادته الي الجهاز).[/FONT]​ ​ 

 ​ 3. Footswitch[FONT=&quot]: وهو يستخدم في الأجهزةالتي لايوجد بها مفتاح تحكم في القلم للقطع.[/FONT]​ 4. مفاتيح ضبط التردد.​ 5. مفتاح الPower Supply : يتحكم في فنت وغلق الجهاز.​ [FONT=&quot]-ينتج عن تاثير التيار الكهربي ذو التردد العالي المستخدم في العمليات الجراحية الأتي :[/FONT]​ § [FONT=&quot]التجلط: يتم لحام الأوعية الدموية اثناء العملية الجراحية التاثير الحراري الي تجفيف الخلايا في جدار الأوعية الدموية ويقلصها، وهذا التقلص يعمل علي غلق تجويف الخلايا والأوعية الدموية ويعجلمن تجلط الدم.[/FONT]​ § [FONT=&quot]القطع: يؤدي القوس الكهربي المستمر بين الالكترود والأنسجة الي قطعها.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]مـلــــحــــــوظـــة:-[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أذاكان الألكترود الأرضي(ال[/FONT]plate ) والألكترود الحي(القلم) نفس الحجم فإن قوة التاثير الحراري الناتجة ستكون متساوية من كلا الالكترودين ، وفي حلة صغر حجمهماسوف ينتج عنهم تأثير حراري حارق ، وبناءا" علي ذلك فإن الكترود المريض يكون أكبركثيرا" من الألكترود الحي ويوضع في حالة التماس كامل مع جسم المريض لأنه في حالة إلتماسه مع مساحة صغيرة يؤدي الي حرق عند نقطة الألتماس ولذلك تزود فيشة كابل الكترود المريض المتصل بالجهاز بالإرضي فإذا كان المريض في حالة التماس كامل باللالكترود فإن التيار الكهربي سوف يمر من خلال الألكترود الحي مسببا" التأثير المقصود ثم يمر خلال جسم المريض ومنه الي الكترود المريض بدون أي حرق لجسم المريض ثم يعود الي جهاز وفي حالة عدم اتصال الكترود المريض با لارضي لاي سبب او في حالة لمس الجراح للالكترود الحي فأن مسار التيار سوف يكتمل من خلاله للأرضي ويؤدي الى حرقه ومنه الى وصلة.​ [FONT=&quot]ومن أعـطـال الجـهـاز :-[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عطل القلم واذاتم تصليحه يتم تجربيه بوضع قطعة من الصابون المبللة علي الصفيحة ومحاولة قطعها أو لحمها.[/FONT]​


----------



## استبرق غسان (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mohammed.madani (19 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## محمد السيد رمضان (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## suzran (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedelsayed_10 (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------

